# Am I obligated to pay a late fee on a bill just received?



## debodun (Nov 21, 2022)

The service was done in July and I just received a bill, but it indicated there was a $20 "late fee" included. I called the billing service and the agent admitted she didn't know why the original bill wasn't sent sooner. However, I was still responsible for the additional charge. 
What a bunch of hippo hockey!


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 21, 2022)

If you can prove it was late coming to you, I can't see that you are liable.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 21, 2022)

I hope you saved the envelope with the dated postmark on it


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 21, 2022)

I'd fight it. I've written and complained about such on other occasions. All refunded.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 21, 2022)

Just send them a check for the original amount, no late fee.  Put a short note in explaining.  You will probably never hear from them again.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> The service was done in July and I just received a bill, but it indicated there was a $20 "late fee" included. I called the billing service and the agent admitted she didn't know why the original bill wasn't sent sooner. However, I was still responsible for the additional charge.
> What a bunch of hippo hockey!


The few times that's happened to me, I complained to the higher-ups & the late fee was always waived.
You have to squeak or you don't get any grease.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> The few times that's happened to me, I complained to the higher-ups & the late fee was always waived.
> You have to squeak or you don't get any grease.


'Higher ups' is key


----------



## David777 (Nov 21, 2022)

This morning just wrote a check out that included a $25 late fee to the SFBA bridge crossing toll group.  When crossing any of our several bay bridges, an automated license plate reader takes a photo.   Those in their expensive to open an account automated system like working folks driving every day, have funds auto extracted from their account balance.  

Since the pandemic they eliminated persons at toll booths, so those that are not  in their system are being pressured to join by tactics like this.  The reason I was late is I don't expect to pay bills by mail immediately after receiving invoices but rather every couple weeks.  

In this case, the bill was due quickly likely because greedy administrators realized they had all the power to screw unawares people with no chance of allowing excuses.  Read news stories about considerable push back but they barely budged beyond allowing those whose vehicles were stolen not to pay.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 21, 2022)

I would call them an request a supervisor or a manager and explain what happened. I am not above going over peoples heads if I know I am in the right. Also if they make it right make sure they send you a new bill without the late fee.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2022)

perplexed said:


> I would call them


For a follow up, or finding out who to talk with
But, I'd stay with email (hard copy) for the most part


----------



## Judycat (Nov 21, 2022)

Blah. I once ordered a pair of shoes on sale for half price and got the bill the day before it was due. Ended up paying full price because of the late fee. What a sucker I was. I am a faithful customer no more. Jerks.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Just send them a check for the original amount, no late fee.  Put a short note in explaining.  You will probably never hear from them again.


That's been my experience. Paid amount due minus late-charge. The late-charge carried over for 2 more billings and then I never saw it again...they dropped it. They don't want a legal hassle that will cost them at least 200 times more than the fee.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 21, 2022)

Fight it !  Talk with a supervisor.  Then send the amount you think you owe.
If the billing agency can not do anything to you, then ignore them.


----------



## win231 (Nov 21, 2022)

I had a similar experience with the County Tax Collector.  After someone stole my property tax check, forged my signature & cashed it, the tax collector sent me a delinquent notice with a $500.00 late fee added.  After I sent them a copy of the forged check, they didn't get back to me.
I spoke to someone there and also e-mailed them, saying, "Either you send me a regular bill without the late fee, or I will simply send you a check with the same amount of last year's property tax - without your regular raise, since I can't figure out what the amount is."
They sent me a regular bill without the late fee.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)

I have always been able to get representatives to remove fees. I've never had a late fee but several decades ago,  a couple of my cards charged annual fees after the first year. I called and asked that they be removed. I've also had Sprint remove unreasonable fees. Call and ask to speak to a *supervisor,* explain your situation and tell them that under the circumstances (apparently their error), you'd like the charge to be removed. Be nice but forceful.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have always been able to get representatives to remove fees. I've never had a late fee but several decades ago,  a couple of my cards charged annual fees after the first year. I called and asked that they be removed. I've also had Sprint remove unreasonable fees. Call and ask to speak to a *supervisor,* explain your situation and tell them that under the circumstances (apparently their error), you'd like the charge to be removed. Be nice but forceful.


Totally agree with being firm and resolute, but pleasant. 

I learned early in my career that paper trails are gods when it comes to resolving issues like these, particularly when you know you're dealing with someone who is disorganized.  Keep a list of dates, times and contacts when you make phone calls.  As @Gary O' suggested, emails are great for an electronic trail.    

Disorganized people (including the one you're dealing with in this case, @debodun), give up quickly when they're obviously outmatched. It's easier on the ego to suck it up and waive the late fee than to continually confront one's shortcomings.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 22, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Totally agree with being firm and resolute, *but pleasant.*


Big big key


----------

